# (Updated) A Driver's petition for "In App" Tipping now has over 30,600 signatures. Let's make it 35K



## chi1cabby

*Sign The Petition*
*http://www.thepetitionsite.com/751/931/071/








*


*D.C. Uber Driver Wants Company To Allow Passengers To Tip Via App*
*http://dcist.com/2015/02/dc_uber_driver_wants_company_to_all.php*


----------



## chi1cabby

*Petition to add tipping feature to Uber app gains thousands of signatures*







BY MICHAEL CARNEY


----------



## chi1cabby

*To tip or not to tip drivers, that is Uber's question*
by Dara Kerr  @darakerr

*http://www.cnet.com/uk/news/to-tip-or-not-to-tip-drivers-that-is-ubers-question/*


----------



## Lidman

Uber is a haven for those cheap, over demanding divas and such. But on a positive note, whenever I encounter these type of pax in my cab, I always have to remember that this is a small fraction to what uber drivers have to deal with.


----------



## chi1cabby

*Why Can't You Tip Your Uber Driver From Within The App?*
By Laura Northrup 
http://consumerist.com/2015/02/16/why-cant-you-tip-your-uber-driver-from-within-the-app/


----------



## MrsUberJax

Damn, we have some momentum going here... now if all of us would just start using the TAG program, we can really get the pax on our side. Once they realize that they should have been doing this all along, the PAX will ask UBER for the Tip Button and we won't have to. Yippee! We have the media on our side, most decent folks are tipping, and the Uber marketing scheme is now revealed. Today is a good day. TAG, You're it.


----------



## rickybobby

Sign the petition to add tipping.

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/751/931/071/


----------



## Uber-Doober

Hack the app so that if a passenger doesn't tap the tip button and leave at least 20% their phone gets a virus that makes their phone go into a perpetual boot loop.


----------



## Honkadonk

I get asked pretty frequently from pax new to uber if they can tip me through the app.

"no, the billionaire CEO didn't think that was important"


----------



## rickybobby

I'm going to go the square cash route. put a sign up in car with the link. they want to use their phone and tip - go for it. also have the square reader in case people would rather go that route.


----------



## Honkadonk

rickybobby said:


> I'm going to go the square cash route. put a sign up in car with the link. they want to use their phone and tip - go for it. also have the square reader in case people would rather go that route.


Convenience is king. Every extra step means less people opting to do it. If a trip ended and an option to tip popped up with the rating screen and fare it would lead to more people doing it.

Then again they have to make the app actually function and give the rider the rating right at the end of the trip instead of a week later.


----------



## leroy jenkins

Sweet baby allah, for all you peeps that are wetting your tighties whities over a tip button, get real. Uber peeps won't tip even with the option (though obviously it's better than nothing).

Lyft used to tip out at just over 15% of fares when i started. as time passed and as Lyft grow and poached more Uber passengers, the tips fell over time. Now it's 5% of fares. I still have the same high rating, no change in driving style.

The biggest tips are M-Th. Fri-Sun are mostly cheap-os.

Want a tip button? Try driving for Lyft and see what happens. Travis ain't adding the tip button cuz he knows you peeps are still driving Uber and aren't moving to lyft.

don't flame me. i'm just the messenger.


----------



## chi1cabby

*Don't tip your Uber driver? It could cost you a 5-star rating*
*http://www.marketwatch.com/story/do...-it-could-cost-you-a-5-star-rating-2015-08-12*


----------



## chi1cabby

*3 Modern-Day Tipping Dilemmas*
*http://m.kiplinger.com/article/spen...iver-bad-waiter-waitress.html?rid=SOC-twitter*


----------



## chi1cabby

Writer Steven Petrow corrected his USA Today article thanx to Michael - Cleveland's efforts:

*USA TODAY writer makes HUGE errror on Uber and tipping*


----------



## chi1cabby

*Uber's use of language that Tipping is "Voluntary", "Not Required" and/or "Included" for advertising & marketing, even though there is No Tip Included:








June 2014 Partnership Agreement*
https://www.dropbox.com/s/a4cdx1omgjvsujp/Rasier Software Sublicense Agreement June 21 2014.pdf

*The same language modified to remove specific references to Tipping:*








*Nov 2014 Partnership Agreement*
https://www.dropbox.com/s/rlp3o4oylh0zt4n/Partner AgreementNovember 10 2014.pdf


----------



## rickybobby

1LIFE said:


> I'm a driver in the Seattle/Tacoma WA.
> 
> I totally understand how frustrating it is when the rider (or 4 riders) doesn't even consider sending a few dollars my way for a safe ride.
> 
> There's not much we can do or say about it.
> 
> To put it in perspective a little bit... we are providing a taxi service... not brain or heart surgery... no taxi driver is gonna be able to buy a mansion within the first year or even 10 years.
> 
> Its just a different way to earn a living.. and if you earn $13-$16 per hour as a taxi driver... thats pretty good.
> 
> But... rider prices do surge some times...
> 
> So I have to consider those surge earnings my Tips for the week.
> 
> Here's a photo of my earnings so far this week... it would be about $57 less if there was no surge earnings.
> 
> That is is the way Uber came up with to help us earn a little more each week... you either be happy with it or quit.
> 
> Once in a while a rider will tip... and I just thank the rider very much.
> 
> The ratio is approximately 1 out of 15 or so give a tip.
> 
> Good Luck


Disagree bro big time with your stance. I get PrimeTime with Lyft *AND *about 60-75% of those PrimeTime passengers give me a tip as well on top of the Prime Time rates. Surge and PrimeTime serve their purpose which is to address demand. People don't want to wait (i.e. no taxis as an event is getting out) so they pay for not waiting == Surge or PrimeTime. Has *nothing to do with tipping.* Tipping is the option for the passenger to provide a little extra to a driver who goes above and beyond the call of duty of driving from point A to point B.


----------



## 1LIFE

I get what you're saying and agree with you 100%.

The problem is... Uber disagrees ... and has made it clear to riders... tipping is not necessary.

And there's nothing any of us can do. Uber will not change that policy.

Without the surge earnings... I would have $57 less of a pay check. So I just have to be happy with surge earnings.

Good Luck


----------



## 1LIFE

chi1cabby said:


> This is not a thread for your personal surge earnings. This is thread about Uber Tipping Petition & Tipping related articles.
> You are posting off topic on this thread. Please stop posting off topic on this thread. You can start another thread where you can discuss your weekly surge earnings.
> Thanx!


Okay no problem I understand, I removed it.

Good Luck


----------



## debalzac

Uber is acting like that because they have more cusgomer than lyft. But ic we drivers (driving lyft and uber)want a tip, we have to help lyft having more customer by giving to uber's riders our lyft promotianal codes and in a couple of months, lyft will have more customer and we'll make more tips.
i make less than 20 trips with lyft/week and have between $10 to $30 of tips.
i make at 100 trips with uber/week and have betwenn $0 to $2 of tips.
What the .....


----------



## BurgerTiime

I had a passenger say they didn't like Uber dictating whether she could or could not add a tip. She travels for business and wanted to expense the tip included into the fair. It should be up to the passenger, not uber to decide.


----------



## chi1cabby

Peter Faris started the Petition. He's a Driver in Washington D.C.

*I am an Uber driver. Here's how the company can make our lives easier*
*http://www.sfexaminer.com/i-am-an-uber-driver-heres-how-the-company-can-make-our-lives-easier/*


----------



## chi1cabby

*Should you tip your Uber driver?*
*https://www.bostonglobe.com/busines...-lyft-users/EJlZe8Eb763UewRzUNUVJN/story.html*
*







*


----------



## chi1cabby

*Sign The Petition
The petition has 28,000 signatures now. Let's get it over 30,000.*

*http://www.thepetitionsite.com/751/931/071/*


----------



## rickybobby

very nice!!!


----------



## Simon

I think the angle ypu should be after is getting the customers to be aware tgat Uber is telling them how they should act. Removing thier right and freedom to reward service workers.


----------



## Eldridchapman

As with other tipping threads in this forum, it is important to note that this is only for countries with a tipping culture.

Here in Asia, there is no tipping culture. Taxi drivers will provide exact changes for big notes and tipping them is only considered if they go out of the way to assist with your bags etc. Bars and restaurants charge a flat percentage of service charge which replace the needs for tips.

In USA, I do tip the standard 15% and after reading this forum, will likely tip that amount for uber as well. However I will not tip the local uber drivers because there is no tipping culture here, unless they assist with bags or anything else.

Mods should consider placing a disclaimer for the tipping forum to denote tipping countries. Pls don't put wrong ideas in uber drivers from countries that don't have the tipping culture. Each country have their own way of life.


----------



## HiFareLoRate

So how many signatures before the 3rd Reich even acknowledges us drivers?

I'm tired of hearing of " tip is included "


----------



## Ziggy

Tell everyone to go to www.driver.tips ... and sign the petition! *I've donated my www.driver.tips (domain) to help everyone get the word out easily.


----------



## Skurt

I support the cause for this, but I don't support the government taxing more of my $$. Uber will probably also take a % of it, so overall you're better off getting your own tips your way!


----------



## Tenspeed

Would it be wrong to put a tip jar in you vehicle?


----------



## bobby747

keeping it real 5000 uber trips last year . uber x they are not going to ad a tip button imho. they want the customers mind to say wow . $5.25 ride always think low price. if customer ad,s $5 more customer will think $10.25 ride cab alot cheaper


----------



## Tenspeed

Drivers provide the service. No drivers, no service. No service, no $$. Uber has devalued the system. I can no longer afford to drive. Example: I drove for 9 hours. I provided 10 rides. I spent $20.00 for fuel. I earned $84.00 on fares. Profit was $64.00. That's less than minimum wage. Uber needs to step up and take care of the drivers. Tips sure would help!!!


----------



## kevin dang

sign!


----------



## sicky

Tenspeed said:


> Drivers provide the service. No drivers, no service. No service, no $$. Uber has devalued the system. I can no longer afford to drive. Example: I drove for 9 hours. I provided 10 rides. I spent $20.00 for fuel. I earned $84.00 on fares. Profit was $64.00. That's less than minimum wage. Uber needs to step up and take care of the drivers. Tips sure would help!!!


First off, fuel is not your only expense. Every mile you drive costs money in wear and tear on your vehicle.

Second, even with these low rates, abysmal wages, and lack of tips, there are countless drivers out there. Uber will not be upping the rates anytime soon because not enough of us are quitting.


----------



## rickybobby

sicky said:


> First off, fuel is not your only expense. Every mile you drive costs money in wear and tear on your vehicle.
> 
> Second, even with these low rates, abysmal wages, and lack of tips, there are countless drivers out there. Uber will not be upping the rates anytime soon because not enough of us are quitting.


Yup. Too many suckers out there trying to squeak out a profit although there efforts will go wasted.


----------



## Lost In Translation

MrsUberJax said:


> Damn, we have some momentum going here... now if all of us would just start using the TAG program, we can really get the pax on our side. Once they realize that they should have been doing this all along, the PAX will ask UBER for the Tip Button and we won't have to. Yippee! We have the media on our side, most decent folks are tipping, and the Uber marketing scheme is now revealed. Today is a good day. TAG, You're it.


Pure BS. I do TAG, I have signs, I have a visible tip jar full of cash. And still only 1 in 20 offers a tip. I have started giving non tippers 3 stars no matter how nice they are. No tip = 3 stars. I just want pax to pay what the freely and willingly paid in 2014. Except now it is a two step process (Cheap Uber Fare + Tip).


----------



## Rex8976

Quit crying about tips.

Uber drivers do well on what you don't spend money on: insurance, licenses and maintenance.

Accept the fact that you are in an abusive relationship with TK and either get out or roll over.

His way ain't the way you want it.

Regulated fares not looking so bad now, are they?

(No offense to chi1cabby. You are doing a bang up job for all sides of the fence.)


----------



## chi1cabby

*Should I tip my Uber or Lyft driver? [Poll]*
*http://travelskills.com/2016/02/09/should-i-tip-my-uber-driver/










Please post comments on this article, thanx!*


----------



## I_Like_Spam

It would certainly be a point of positivity, if they did, particularly with business passengers. Businessmen write off all of their expenses, if the tip isn't on the reciept, its tough for them to get reimbursement from their employer or to take it as a tax deduction on their 1040's.

People on business might not be as inclined to give non-reimbursable, non-deductible money


----------



## mzhammer

New driver, just finished my 1st week on the road. 
A tip feature within the app would be AWESOME!
I've already had a few people want to tip me through the Uber app and are unable too. 
I think this would be a GREAT feature!


----------



## Lemons9

Is there a link so I can sign this ? We work in the service industry just like waiters and waitress . We tend to their needs to make the ride share not feel awkward . I'm new to this 2nd day driving today . But I treat people the way I want to get treated . I could have had a my first tip today buy it was from a 85 yr old lady who seemed to need her money more than I . Not having that option is in my opinion just shitty . And my wife has been using uber for a year now . I told her if she ever gets another ride tip these guys !! I'm driving a 2015 Tahoe and picking up just x rides suck . 6 dollar ride 20% haircut and a dollar . And it took me 20 minutes for the pick and drop. I've got a lot to learn but if this is how it works they can keep it .


----------



## GailWinds

SIGN.... BUT HOW DO YOU APPLY A SIGNATURE


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

It said the petition is now closed. It's about the 5th "get Uber to add a tip button" petition I've seen. It's nice that you are attempting to change things, but you wrongfully think Uber gives a crap about how the riders or customers feel about the subject. The number of signers is likely over 200,000 before this one even started. Uber used to have tipping built into the app. When they got criticized for skimming from the tips, they removed the feature altogether and started the "tip is included" lie. They are mean and don't care what you think or want. No petition will bring back tipping, only losing a lawsuit or a law will.


----------



## TeamCruze

In Australia tipping is non existent due to higher minimum wages. However for those in the US, couldn't you just have a paypal card reader to accept tips by cards. I don't think Uber are going to want to help drivers make more money. https://www.paypal.com/webapps/mpp/credit-card-reader


----------



## Ziggy

TeamCruze said:


> In Australia tipping is non existent due to higher minimum wages. However for those in the US, couldn't you just have a paypal card reader to accept tips by cards. I don't think Uber are going to want to help drivers make more money. https://www.paypal.com/webapps/mpp/credit-card-reader


 I have a square reader and also an Apple Pay reader - and I get tips on both of them several times a week


----------



## UberPissed

So what is the consensus on a having a sign. Didn't want to litter with another thread. 

It seems like they changed the message on tipping, but I am still not sure if we could put a sign out.


----------



## truedarthvader

I had a passenger say they didn't like Uber dictating whether she could or could not add a tip. She travels for business and wanted to expense the tip included into the fair. It should be up to the passenger, not uber to decide.


----------



## Leftright?

Why should the driver have to go through any of these hassles?

I gave them plenty of time to be humane and add the option on the app.

Shouldn't need a petition, Lyft Doesn't

I would rather go on strike than to petition, every action has an equal and opposite reaction


----------



## Lance Treq

Interesting indiegogo campaign surrounded around the concept of making tips. But will it encourage users to do so and does it violate Ubers terms and conditions?
WHoops cant post link cuz I am new haha


----------



## wedeservetips

DriverTipper is an App/Tablet Combo that will gently notify riders they can tip and then will allow the fastest, easiest way for them to tip electronically. Check out the crowdfunding campaign for DriverTipper on IndieGoGo. No ads, nothing obnoxious, and nothing that could hurt your rating.


----------



## wedeservetips

Uber Management & Uber Drivers don't usually realize just how much Drivers are losing in tips per year. Lyft Drivers report $25-$75 / week in tips. That's $100-$300 every month... which is $1200-$3600 per year!!!


----------



## yojimboguy

If Uber amended the app for tips, they'd take a piece of the tip too.


----------



## casino777

I honestly would rather have a tip jar than a app. I do both Uber and Lyft and some pax with Lyft will tell you "I will surely give you a tip" next thing you know you check and it's no tip. I like to see my tips up front that way I weed out the cheap asses and give them 4 stars or lower.


----------



## meow.meow

I really think that tipping on the app could be something that they could do to offset the fact that you aren't really making 35.00 and hour, but more like minimum wage if you factor in your costs and the wait time in between rides. Being new, I will adjust myself to a "Let's wait and see position", but I am getting a very quick sense of doom here. Plus you still have to do taxes too. (good or bad?). I am doing it because I am hoping it gets better. Either that or they should raise the minimum rate and that would offset expenses, as well as raising cancellation rates. Driving 6 miles for a cancellation fee cannot be offset by $ 2.47 . Especially if you had traffic to get half way there and waste 20 minutes sitting there because the app does not text you and tell you the ride has been cancelled and Waze just carries on "full steam ahead", so you really sometimes don't figure it out until you go back to the app and your address has vanished.


----------



## HeavyOnGas

I kinda like getting my tips off the grid.


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy

We can have 100k signatures and it will not effect anything. Fact is Uber wants us gone and gone as quick as they possibly can. They have never been focused on improving communities by providing jobs like they originally said. We are nothing but a tool that was useful to launch Uber but now we have become liabilities to the company and they are steaming ahead to get rid of us because they look at us as nothing but a liability that needs to be vanquished asap.

So we need to do what is in the best interest of ourselves and not expect them to do anything to help us because it is not going to happen unless once again they need us to be successful. Of course they need us at the moment but they see they have enough drivers driving and people wanting to drive that they should be fine till they can do away with us.

I want tips and tips are necessary for this to be a viable business venture as a driver but Uber is not going to help us in any way and if they did they would either take up to 30 percent plus of electronic tips or increase there other fees. Either way the only way they do this is if they see a large financial gain for iber not just Uber drivers.

Honestly I'm surprised they have tried to include tips on the app and then use it as a way to lower fares even further and take more of our pay and say they are doing this to help the drivers.


----------



## JohnnyAngel

There are a variety of solutions.

1. Refuse to pick up passengers with a rating below 4.5 stars.

2. Rate all passengers who don't tip 3 stars or less, but rate 4 stars if the passenger appologizes for not having money on hand to tip. Only passengers who are pleasant and top get 5 stars, PERIOD. Encourage all drivers to apply these two simple rules.


----------



## RJ Montgomery

Nice work!


----------



## Ringo

Still nothing surprised? Uber isn't budging guys even though they know they were wrong to begin with, a lot of ego is in control of this company.


----------



## 58756

Last night I had to correct a passenger that said "I thought tip was included?" After I told him tips are always welcome, and after I corrected him--he ended up giving me $4. Sadly unless I put a sign in backseat headrest saying "tips are welcome" I don't think we will ever see cash tips. I rarely see Uber customers give tips because they are led to believe it is really actually included as if a $1.60 minimum fare will include $2 tip.


----------



## Ringo

Did hear a commercial on radio today for Lyft looking for drivers in san jose, they did say that lyft is the only ride shsre app with a tipping option and that 60% of riders tip. Not sure about that 60% part.


----------



## chrisjoanne

I'm from the Uk and could not believe how many services require tipping in USA (we've just got back from a 3 week trip in California).
Tipping is nearly a must on nearly every purchase made or service given - was really weird and to be honest added a little added pressure on our spending.
However, after getting an Uber in San Francisco and speaking to the driver he confirmed that tipping Uber drivers doesn't happen. Which is really strange. Why should someone tip a guy in PinkBerry or a maid for making a bed but not an Uber Driver (?)
I'm an Uber driver (and also a hackney taxi driver) in the UK. Tips for Uber are virtually zero on the week (maybe £1 at most after 4 or 5 days). However, I always get tippped on my Saturday shift with my Hackney taxi. My first job on Saturday was a £6.00 job with the guy apologising that he only tipped £2.00 on top of fare!!
Tipping isnt huge (maybe £15/£20 on a Saturday with my Hackney) but still appreciated - but I honestly think its a joke that punters get taken from A-B for next to nothing with Uber and there is no facility to tip on the app. Outgoings are getting worse now and I feel customers don't see the bigger picture. If a driver had the option of getting 4 or 5 stars or 10% of the fare as a tip I know that 90% of drivers would take the tip - stars mean nothing. (By the way my rating is 4.86 after 1700 trips)
Cheers 
Chris


----------



## Gina Olivieri

It's convenient for the passengers! Many complain that they can't have a built in tip!


----------



## oneanother3993

I think this can work even better than a petition. It's a thunderclap: https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/47318-tip-your-uber-driver

Basically, it shares the message on social media at a specific day and time, enabling it to trend. Please add your support and this could reach a high volume of people.


----------



## Poopy54

If uber put a tip option in the app, I'm sure they would expect a piece of that too 

I have a tip box that sits nicely on my center console with a usb charging station attached, and a tips are appreciated sign....lots of comments and all have been positive and appreciated, that box fills up nicely through the day....Even have had Lyft pax contribute to the box and the app....sweet!


----------

